
Supermodel Bella Hadid Is World's Most Beautiful Woman According to Science - thescribbblr
https://www.news18.com/news/buzz/supermodel-bella-hadid-is-worlds-most-beautiful-woman-according-to-science-2347463.html
======
alexnewman
seems the opposite of that

